# Xl Issues



## bagdwag (Aug 11, 2010)

I seem to be having issues again with my els they will not go low . no sway bar conncected and the pass side notch what else am I missing It doesnt appear to be hitting on anything?? and in fact i can air all 0 and not hit anything but it doesnt lay frame or bumper


----------



## Tofik (May 7, 2007)

bagdwag said:


> I seem to be having issues again with my els they will not go low . no sway bar conncected and the pass side notch what else am I missing It doesnt appear to be hitting on anything?? and in fact i can air all 0 and not hit anything but it doesnt lay frame or bumper


The issue doesn't lie with the struts the issue is the car, trim the subframeq tabs around the control arm, I'm sure it's touching, also hammer your pinch welds flat if you haven't, and roll your fenders, my drivers side layer frame while pass had 1/4 in to go and it turned out my fenders were sitting on tire and that was holding me up


----------



## Burth (Oct 15, 2010)

Make sure the struts are sitting all the way down,


----------



## bagdwag (Aug 11, 2010)

Tofik said:


> The issue doesn't lie with the struts the issue is the car, trim the subframeq tabs around the control arm, I'm sure it's touching, also hammer your pinch welds flat if you haven't, and roll your fenders, my drivers side layer frame while pass had 1/4 in to go and it turned out my fenders were sitting on tire and that was holding me up


are there any photos of this?


----------



## Tofik (May 7, 2007)

bagdwag said:


> are there any photos of this?


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5446987-DIY-Low-done-Right


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

I've done all the notching and I just figured out my tires are sitting on the inner fenders (stock 17's with 225/45's).


----------



## Tofik (May 7, 2007)

VR6OOM said:


> I've done all the notching and I just figured out my tires are sitting on the inner fenders (stock 17's with 225/45's).


Quite possible, check that the control arms aren't resting on the subframe,. Mine were on stock 15" steelies and I couldnt lay frame


----------



## bagdwag (Aug 11, 2010)

I am on 15s too. I realized that I notched only 1 1/2 instead of 2 1/2 so I will be plasmaing that out next weekend and fixing it along with the other trimming that has been suggested so far


----------



## Tofik (May 7, 2007)

frame notch was only 1.5in? mines is 3 and could use another .5 so i could drop my motor mount spacers in


----------



## bagdwag (Aug 11, 2010)

yup I am going to go to a larger cut out for the car


----------



## bagdwag (Aug 11, 2010)

I have the pas side notched it doesn't seem to be hitting that. Is there a good write ups on the other methods notching and clearance.


----------



## Slamtastic (Jul 24, 2010)

Is it a mk4? What size tires and wheels? It makes a huge difference.


----------



## bagdwag (Aug 11, 2010)

dubbin18 said:


> Is it a mk4? What size tires and wheels? It makes a huge difference.


 mk4 
215-35-18 
196-65-15


----------



## Slamtastic (Jul 24, 2010)

bagdwag said:


> mk4
> 215-35-18
> 196-65-15


 Hmm you should be able to lay frame no problem with those sizes. 

Have you done all they trimming in the link that Tofik posted? 

Are your struts seated in all the way?


----------



## R.Byers (Apr 26, 2010)

This sounds like a sub frame issue...your sure you trimmed it?


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

should be able to lay with thise specs. check your subframe and control arms.. see if they are hitting


----------



## bagdwag (Aug 11, 2010)

wagner17 said:


> should be able to lay with thise specs. check your subframe and control arms.. see if they are hitting


They must be hitting because I cant tuck my tires or lay frame


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

bagdwag said:


> They must be hitting because I cant tuck my tires or lay frame


For the MkIV, a 2-2.5" notch is typically the best. The other common 'mod' that people forget is the inner pinch welds. If you take your fenders off or even just remove your wheels and look up, you'll see what I'm talking about. More often than not, your tires catch the pinch welds and hold you up. Obviously, the sub frame tabs have been mentioned several times - check 'em! Have you taken the fenders off to inspect the car aired out? Honestly, that's the easiest way to see what's stopping you from hitting the pavement. :thumbup::beer:


----------

